# Poll for everyone



## Skylinelover (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I was just curious how old everyone here who loves skylines is? I used to think only younger people like myself (I am 21, btw) were into import cars like these, at least in America, but it seems like there are lots of Skyline lovers who are older. Anyways, if you feel like it, please respond with your age and location. Thanks! I am in Provo, UT, by the way.

Skylines Rock!


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure what age has to do with loving Nissan product ?? Cause I think all guy's are kids at heart when it comes to great cars.

But I'm 37 & have owned a GTR since 1989 when the first one came out. I remembered I paid 117,000 for this beauty brand new ( I still have it ) and now for the same car ( because of low compliancing imports ) you can buy it for $20,000 Australian dollars ( about $17,000 your money ) 

But dont care so much because it's a great car & now I have every GTR from R32 to R34.

Oh yeh after all that Im from Australia...


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

I just turned 33 and if I could afford a Skyline (very not cheap to get one here in the states), I would have one. I was stationed in Okinawa back in 02 and had the chance to see them in person and even ride in one. I like them very much. The R33 is my favorite body style but I would by no means turn down an R32 or R34. 
And IMO, if they were more common here in the states, metaphorically speaking, Skylines would be the 'humble pie' that would be force fed to those MKIV Supra owners with chips on their shoulders.


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

*The GTR*

I have only one statement to make: the GTR is one of the greatest cars ever made. I personaly own a GTR 34 (in Suriname SA) tuned to 690 HP when it was imported. I dindt hesitate one second to pay my money for the car. It shows clearly what japanese vehicles can do.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

The SKY is the limit said:


> It shows clearly what japanese vehicles can do.


I agree with you 100%, but so does the car I am a car loan approval away from. The 2005 Subie Impreza STi. Plus I do have a 73 240Z that's at my uncle's garage (drivetrain is currently removed). When I get caught up and get my own house (and garage) one day, I'll bring it down here so I can fix it up. I'm planning on putting an RB25DET in it.


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

*ur SUBIE*

I have no doubt of the subaru STi's, but to tune ur boxter engine is a pain in the ass. i recently did a clutch change for a friend of mine who runs a 2003 STi and its was truly agrivating to work on that engine. he runs about 500 HP with a T3/T4 hybrid turbo setup (turbonetics) and the car is a true plesure to drive. The most remarkable thing is that it runs on stock internals. Advise for your car. put in the EJ 20 block. far more reliable than the 2.5 l EJ 25 block. and if you decide to come here just say the word and ill put down a 10s pass for the 1/4 mile.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Im 25 and also from Australia. I think i will be into skylines and performance import cars the rest of my life. I hope to make a living out of it someday.
All i know is that even when i have a family ive got an excuse to buy an R34 4door and work that up. (But id prefer a JZX100 or if JZX110 are cheap enough Chaser i think, just for something different to the nissans ive owned)

*FBI:* You gonna get a V35 GTR also? :cheers:


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

mmmm....... I personally think that they have stopped making the GTR at R34, Cause that V35 just doesn't do it for me...... But im sure once I see one at the dealership I will end up buying one just to keep up with the Jones.. lol


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

The SKY is the limit said:


> I have no doubt of the subaru STi's, but to tune ur boxter engine is a pain in the ass.


SKY, 
Believe me, I have heard that before more than once. I can also tell by opening the hood and looking into the engine bay. If you didn't have a decent knowledge of engines and what part is what, you wouldn't know what was what under there. They have shoehorned everything in there. 
For the tuning, since it's still under warranty, no significant tuning will be done to the car until then and until its paid off. Plus, if I'm going to be tuning anything, it will be the Z. I have a bunch of parts (Tokico shocks/springs, 4 piston calipers, cross-drilled rotors, AND the RB25, etc) that are ready to go on it when I get the undercarriage and engine bay prepped. The Subie will be my occasional dailiy driver/play toy until then. 
All that aside, I still want a Skyline. 
FBI...I hear ya. The VQ35 is a great engine, but it's no RB26DETT. I will always take an inline six over a V6.


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

The skyline truely is a amazing machine, but the inline 6 has some disadvantages above the V6 angine. e.g. the cranck is long and doesnt handle high stress for prolonged times. the engine is simply huge which brings a lot of internal friction with it etc. And why would you go tuning a Z. the car has a nice exterior but it stops there. some dude wanted to race against me with his 300 Shit X. till the point that i tld him that unless he could clock 12s and less he is not worthy of my thime. amzing machine, but worthless in putting power to the road. once youve driven AWD there is no turing back.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

The SKY is the limit said:


> The skyline truely is a amazing machine, but the inline 6 has some disadvantages above the V6 angine. e.g. the cranck is long and doesnt handle high stress for prolonged times. the engine is simply huge which brings a lot of internal friction with it etc. the car has a nice exterior but it stops there. some dude wanted to race against me with his 300 Shit X. QUOTE]
> Yeah, those RB26DETTs and 2JZGTEs are real weak pieces of crap. Funny, I heard just the opposite about inlines. The inline config of the block makes it stronger. Each piston connecting rod has its own crank journal.
> I'm going to assume that the 300 shit X you speak of was a Z31 (84-89) because the 90-96 was also an amazing machine. But I digress, I have a 73 240Z. And trust me, at 2350lbs, it's not going to need much tuning to get into the 12s. There is a guy on zcar.com who has a 72 with an L28 fed by dual SU carbs. So I'm pretty sure if I were to stick an RB25DET in it and get 300whp out of it, you do the math. That's a 1:7.8 HP to weight ratio.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I am 34 and I have owned 3 Skylines, and I am purchasing a 99 GTR Vspec right now for my personal use.


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

There's some guys in their 50's in my city that have Skylines. They make me jealous. Maybe if I'm nice to them they'll take me for a ride?


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> Well I am 34 and I have owned 3 Skylines, and I am purchasing a 99 GTR Vspec right now for my personal use.


You suck 96skylineguy. LOL Even though I don't have a Skyline, I will be more than happy with the 05 WRX STi that I will be picking up on Feb 3.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The SKY is the limit said:


> Advise for your car. put in the EJ 20 block. far more reliable than the 2.5 l EJ 25 block.


 I'd have to argue with that statement. More than one enguine builder has called the EJ20 "worthless" and "made of glass". The EJ25 is far more robust and more forgiving of accidental overboost. I owned an EJ20 powered WRX for a while, so I'm not just talking off the top of my head. I've seen what happens to those engines when they decide to pop under as little as 18 pounds of boost and 350 Hp...... 
As far as the Skyline and the Supra go, a lot of their appeal has been the I-6 engine. Much easier to work on and modify. V and [-] engines are a lot bigger PITA to work on, since they take up so much more space.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'd have to argue with that statement. More than one enguine builder has called the EJ20 "worthless" and "made of glass". The EJ25 is far more robust and more forgiving of accidental overboost. I owned an EJ20 powered WRX for a while, so I'm not just talking off the top of my head. I've seen what happens to those engines when they decide to pop under as little as 18 pounds of boost and 350 Hp......
> As far as the Skyline and the Supra go, a lot of their appeal has been the I-6 engine. Much easier to work on and modify. V and [-] engines are a lot bigger PITA to work on, since they take up so much more space.


1. I'm going to assume that the EJ25 isn't just an EJ20 with a bigger bore and stroke.
2. Zen, the V6s do take up more girth but an inline 6, unfortunately, requires a longer engine bay (as the 70-83Zs, the Supra and Skylines all show). 
3. Thanks for the support on the EJ25, Zen. I'm not going to do anything to the STi until at least 1. The warranty's gone and it's paid off and 2. When I get my Z up and built/tuned/tweaked first.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The RB26 will fit under the hood of any V6 equipped car. The I-6 may be slightly longer, but it also offers better weight distribution. BMW still uses I-6s, if that is any indication..... Besides, a Skyline hood isbn't that long if you look at it. A Supra hood is longer, but also see how far back the engine sits. A lot of the nose on the Supra is empty space. Personally, I'd rather have an engine I didn't have to remove every time just to work on the turbos... For instance, the Z32 TT. Unless, of course, you have small hands and modified tools and a lot of patience and don't mind not being able to see what you are doing. 

Good luck with that STi. :thumbup: I'm personally after an Evo-VIII, I'm familiar with the drivetrain and the engine has a lot of potential. Not mention the latest 4G63 is all forged right from the factory. :fluffy:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be 42 next month, and have no intentions of getting rid of my car anytime soon. Best car I've ever owned.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

usagtrpilot said:


> I'll be 42 next month, and have no intentions of getting rid of my car anytime soon. Best car I've ever owned.


There's one of those rolling around here with R34 wheels on it. Midnight Purple Pearl as well. Pure sex. :thumbup:


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> The RB26 will fit under the hood of any V6 equipped car. The I-6 may be slightly longer, but it also offers better weight distribution. BMW still uses I-6s, if that is any indication..... Besides, a Skyline hood isbn't that long if you look at it. A Supra hood is longer, but also see how far back the engine sits. A lot of the nose on the Supra is empty space. Personally, I'd rather have an engine I didn't have to remove every time just to work on the turbos... For instance, the Z32 TT. Unless, of course, you have small hands and modified tools and a lot of patience and don't mind not being able to see what you are doing.
> 
> Good luck with that STi. :thumbup: I'm personally after an Evo-VIII, I'm familiar with the drivetrain and the engine has a lot of potential. Not mention the latest 4G63 is all forged right from the factory. :fluffy:


Zen,
Aside from being a huge Subaru fan for many years, I've heard (and seen first hand from friends owning various Mitsus, that their reliability has always been questionable. The EVO is a magnificently performing machine and the 4G63, like the RB series engines, are pretty much bulletproof, but I love the HO engines and the RWD bias AWD system of the Subie. I can't stand FWD and east/west mounted engines) sports cars (this does not include east/west mounted mid-engine/RWD cars).
I've also heard Mitsubishi are a bunch of pricks when it comes to the warranty, like they go to autocross meets and take down your license plates and watch for EVO owners who recieve tuner magazines and stuff. 
"The I-6 may be slightly longer..."
Zen, you are preaching to the choir when it comes to I-6s. I LOVE I-6s. I would rather have an I-6 (such as RB25/26 or a built L28ET, than a SBC 327/T56 6spd (which is what I wanted to do, and yes, they do have kits to where you can put a V8 into a 1stgen Z). 
Yes, that VG30DETT is rather shoehorned into the Z32's engine bay. Hmmm...marketing (to make consumers take it to dealers), or bad engineering/


----------



## 2Cheap4AGTR (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm 18 and i love the skyline for it's blaintent disreguard for flashy bells and whistles. i love the fact that it has no cup holders in it at all.

i want a skyline so incredibly bad, but alas, i am in california.

it is harder than 8 bitches in a bitch boat to get one here and i don't really wanna move, so i'm kinda screwed. i think i might have it registered out in oregon with my grandparents. 
othermise i'm SOL


----------



## The SKY is the limit (Jan 11, 2006)

Well the wife owns a EVO VIII (only one in my country). have it tuned to about 460 HP. the car is a pleasure to drive. The engine work is quite a hassle, but i found a solution to work on it freely......just take out the whole engine . On the engine removal part id rather work on my sky. its way easier. and abput the EJ 25, that engine is just a pain in th B***. That engine has a huge problem with the 3rd cyl, cuz the fuel lines rnt parralel. that cyl almost always leans oun and burns the piston. if ur goin high power make sure not to leave that detail out. The team that i race with are owners of 2 Subaru's (a 1998 Impreza STi station (2.0l) and a 2004 WRX STi (2.5l)), the EVO VIII, my Skyline R34 and a rather stupid Honda Civic type R. did work on all of them. But the WRX was the most agravating to work on. ( If youd like to tune for drag send ur car over ... just a buisnis proposal)


----------

